# Navigon wird eingestellt neue " beste " Software Alternative ?



## Bullz (19. April 2018)

quelle: Garmin zieht den Stecker: Navigon stellt seine Apps im Mai ein

Hat mich jahrelang begleitet aber es muss weitergehen. Welche Softwarelösung sieht ihr als die beste Nachfolger Software an ? 

Mir persönlich ist folgendes sehr wichtig:

Traffic Überwachtung
Maximale Tempoanzeige incl Warnung wenn man zu schnell ist ( die parametrierbar sein sollte wann er warnt ) 
Aktuelle Radar Warnung
Aktuelles Kartenmaterial

Meine eigene Meinung bisher: 
Ich tendiere stark zu google maps und dieses mit weiteren Apps zu ergänzen die eben von Blitzer und zu hoher Geschwindigkeit warnen. In USA zeigt google schon die maximale Geschwindigkeit in einigen Orten an. Dieser Punkt wird sich also in relativ naher Zeit automatisch lösen. Ob die app dann auch den User warnt weiß ich nicht... vermutlich nicht :/ 

Der einzige negative Punkt an google maps den ich auch selber erleben durfte. In Ägypten konnte ich die Map nicht offline runterladen. Anscheinend wird ins Krisengebiet dieser Service gesperrt. Für dort bräuchte man dann immer eine Fallback Lösung aber so oft bin ich nicht in solchen Ländern also soll das nicht so wichtig sein.

Was meint ihr ? Habt ihr Navigon verwendet und was werdet ihr in Zukunft verwenden ?


----------



## hanboiii (19. April 2018)

Also ich benutze Here maps. Der Vorteil ist es ist kostenlos und man kann alle Karten vorab offline runterladen pro Land. Updates werden angezeigt. Tempowarnungen, Restfahrzeit etc. wird angezeigt. Zusätzlich benutze ich noch die blitzer.de app als widget drüber.
Bin hiermit immer gut gefahren. Heremaps wird auch bei manchen Automobilherstellern als Navigation eingesetzt.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. April 2018)

Vote +1 für Here!


----------



## Bullz (19. April 2018)

@all

habe jetzt mal Waze probiert. Schaut " frisch " aus ...  hat auch die Radar Anzeige, Geschwindigkeitswarnung aber eben aufgrund des Finanzierungsmodells nur eine speudo Offline Funktion...
man sucht mit Internet ein Ziel ... sobald er es hat speichert er sich die Daten .. selbst ein Beenden der App lässt einen die Daten nicht löschen. 
Habe testweise im google maps einen Steckenabschnitt offline Verfügbar gemacht und habe gehofft das Waze so schlau ist und sich die Infos dann dort holt. Ne macht er nicht...

also wenn man online ist ist Waze sicher ein brauchbarer Kandidat. Werde mal testen während einer Fahrt. 
Nur eine komplette Lösung die Offline Karten Radar Geschwindigkeit usw anbietet wäre auch noch Wünschenswert. Glaube das wird nur Tomtom bieten können ?

Waze hat 7 Millionen Bewertungen, Google Maps 8 Millionen und here " nur " 500 k ... komisch wie beliebt Waze anscheinend  zu sein scheint ?

Also habe einen Nachteil von Waze entdeckt. Die Blitzerdatenbank ist bei weitem nicht vollständig. Vergleicht mal tomtom Blitzer und Waze merkt ihr das schnell ...
Der Ampel Radar ( in meiner stadt ) wo ich vor 2 Monaten 60 euro abdrücken durfte ist nicht eingezeichnet. Bei Navigon und tomtom Blitzer schon. 

Tendiere derzeit wirklich mehr auf google maps mit tomtom blitzer im Overlay modus. Habe noch nicht raus gefunden ob tomtom blitzer auch bei regulärer Geschwindigkeitsübertretung warnen kann. Wenn das so wäre dann würde für Waze nur der Komfort sprechen.
Als Lösung für Geschindigkeitsübertretung würde es noch die App Velociraptor geben. Ich hoffe aber das es mir erspart bleibt 3 Anwendungen gleichzeitig öffnen zu müssen für das was ich gern möchte.


----------



## Bullz (20. April 2018)

HERE + Blitzer app  ( bietet offline Navigation nach Land !! )
Maps + Blitzer app 

Wie schaut aus mit einer " reinen Offline " lösung mit Geschwindigkeitswarnung, aktueller Blitzerdatenbank und Offline Karten ? Dieses Paket dürfte nur Tomtom bieten oder ?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. April 2018)

Here hat mir zumindest in den USA stationäre Blitzer angezeigt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. April 2018)

Oh.... Schade.... Ich habe für die Europa App und nordamerika App damals zu Release vor 8(?) Jahren immerhin fast 120€ gezählt..... Andererseits hats ja auch lange gehalten.

Google maps waere dann auch meine Wahl.


----------



## Bullz (22. April 2018)

maps und tomtom blitzer app haben ein Problem ... wenn beide Sprachansagen machen wird es unverständlich...  aber die Lösung funktioniert ansonsten nicht schlecht. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das sie komplett kostenlos ist


----------



## Bullz (24. April 2018)

soda nach selber testen kam ich auf folgendes

Tomtom ... Bedienung und Menü Führung Krebs... Blitzer werden nur angezeigt wenn man online ist. Fußfänger navigation ohne Mapausrichtung nach Kompass ... bye bye für mich

here ... übersichtliche Menüs .. blitzer werden offline angezeigt. Fußgänger navigation nach Kompass ..  und dann noch gratis :X

ich bleibe bei 

google maps + tomtom blitzer im overlay für Radar warner und maximale Geschwindigskeitsbegrenzung anzeige wenn online
here wenn offline ( auch bei Fußgänger Navigation .. das kann google maps nicht offline derzeit ) 

danke fürs beraten


----------



## shadie (24. April 2018)

Ich bin seit dem ich mein Handy neu aufgesetzt habe ebenfalls auf Chrome.

Hatte vorher Navigon kolo von Amazon geschenkt bekommen.

Was ich da auch ideal fand war:

- Blitzerwarnungen
- Info wenn ich zu schnell fahre
- der Akku Verbrauch war wesentlich niedriger als bei Maps

Das sind so die Punkte die ich wirklich vermisse.

Werde mal here ausprobieren, bin schon sehr gespannt.

Blitzerwarnungen und info wenn zu schnell brauche ich zwingend für dieses Wochenende (Harzwochenende mit den Motorrädern).


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2018)

Geht mir genauso mit der alternative. 
Ich habe mein Smartphone im Auto immer mit Bluetooth verbunden und bei Navigon kann ich einstellen das er die Ansagen wie ein Anruf behandelt. 
Also die Musik geht aus und die Ansage kommt. 
Bei Maps klappt das nicht dafür müsste ich auch die Musik übers Smartphone laufen lassen.
Dann sind die Blitzerwarnungen und Geschwindigkeitswarnungen auch klasse.
Kann man das wo anders auch so einstellen? Also Sprachausgabe über Bluetooth HFP sollte möglich sein.


----------

